# Dirtiest Jobs bad felling technique



## Kogafortwo (Jan 19, 2011)

Did anybody else watch Dirtiest Jobs last night at 9:00 pm EST? They were up in Wyoming high country with a line crew. One of the camera guys complained about a dead tree being in his light. So the line crew pulled out a Stihl for him and told him to cut it down.

They didn't show enough of the cutting to say everything he did wrong, but it was pretty much everything. Not sure if he even completed a face cut or was cutting the back when the tree went over. Anyway, the tree went down and flung his saw about 20 feet when something caught the bar. Everybody was laughing as soon as they figured out he wasn't hurt.

Never saw anything quite like it before, except maybe You Tube videos of Bob Vila.

Later they had Dave cut down the old wooden pole they replaced. Just one cut, from the back, all the way through until it tipped over.


----------



## caleath (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw it..posted something in the chainsaw forum...those guys sure are lucky. I cant believe that the electric crew let them do it like that.


----------



## 371groundie (Jan 19, 2011)

i was half asleep but woke up when i heard that stihl come to life. looked like a 038 through my groggy eyes. 

atleast he had chaps on.


----------



## bulldoglover (Jan 21, 2011)

Caught my self yelling at the TV, drove me nuts. Especially when the guy was sawing with the stihl (back and forth like a hand saw). But he was "experienced", must have come out of the Jimmy and James school of logging.


----------



## Wilson_tree (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the video? I do line clearance and would love to see how it's done in Wyoming.


----------



## bulldoglover (Jan 24, 2011)

Wilson, it was a show on replacing poles no on line clearance (as you will see). Dirty Jobs: A Small Snag : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## Fronty Owner (Feb 6, 2011)

looks like when the saw got flung, his back cut was about a foot higher than his face cut and the tree split.


----------



## Sethro (Feb 6, 2011)

bulldoglover said:


> Caught my self yelling at the TV, drove me nuts. Especially when the guy was sawing with the stihl (back and forth like a hand saw). But he was "experienced", must have come out of the Jimmy and James school of logging.


 
Sounds like you dont know how to jerk off !


----------



## IcePick (Feb 10, 2011)

hmmmm...Normally I like Mike Rowe, but it would have been great if the tree went backwards and thumped his stupid head. What a bunch of dip####s.


----------



## Skip17 (Feb 14, 2011)

That was bad! Although I have seen worse. Maybe he was a camera man for the Ax Men and thats where his experience came from.


----------



## wildwilly411 (Feb 15, 2011)

wow he keeps that up he will not be a camera man for long. that could have turned so ugly


----------

